# Bought 6 chicks



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

Went to town and got my first 6 chicks Sunday. It was the last 6 they had. 5 are Cornish rocks and one is completely unknown. My thought was to eat 3 of the Cornish and breed the other two, but it sounds like they don't live long enough for that, so I guess the little black one is going to be my keeper. How can I figure out what breed it is?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Post some good close ups of the black chick.


----------



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

Does this help?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Guessing a Black Jersey Giant.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Folks with JG's, if that's what it is, really like them. 

Congrats on the new peeps. Now is the time to be on the lookout for a few more since the Cornish crosses won't be around long to keep the oddball company. 

No folks, I'm not enabling here, thinking in to the future.


----------



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for the I'd. I found a video that says the wings twill me gender. If this is true, it's a boy. Does gender matter with the Cornish?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

At that young age how can you tell the difference between a jersey giant and an austrolorp


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

To me they look so similar


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The black beak makes me guess a JG.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> Guessing a Black Jersey Giant.


I agree. The white disappears. I have always had them. My oldest will be 9 in September.


----------



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

What a difference a day makes! Well a couple of days.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I love chicks!


----------



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

Since the black one will be with me for some time, I've been handling him a little each day.


----------

